# 5 Days to go!!



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello to everyone...Just wanted to say thanks for everyones input and for making this forum interesting. Its been fun!!....We are busy getting everything ready so maybe wont have time to add any more comments, although I will try LOL...
I am giving myself 6 months to see if I like Canada better and then It will be decision time. As I have always honestly said on this forum, When I lived in Canada previously, I didnt hate it but I didnt love it either. Perhaps this time around things will become clearer to me. This is what I am hoping to achieve.
Had the job situation been better in the UK, I probably wouldnt bother going anywhere. Time will tell but I guess at least im giving it a fair shot. (im going cant get fairer then that) lol.
Anyways Tuesday is still 5 days away. OMG scarey stuff!!
to everyone that is thinking of going or who has made arrangement. We wish you all the luck and good fortune that Canada may bring.
May all your wishes come true.
Best wishes to you all...
Mark and Jen


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Only six months!*



jen45 said:


> Hello to everyone...Just wanted to say thanks for everyones input and for making this forum interesting. Its been fun!!....We are busy getting everything ready so maybe wont have time to add any more comments, although I will try LOL...
> I am giving myself 6 months to see if I like Canada better and then It will be decision time. As I have always honestly said on this forum, When I lived in Canada previously, I didnt hate it but I didnt love it either. Perhaps this time around things will become clearer to me. This is what I am hoping to achieve.
> Had the job situation been better in the UK, I probably wouldnt bother going anywhere. Time will tell but I guess at least im giving it a fair shot. (im going cant get fairer then that) lol.
> Anyways Tuesday is still 5 days away. OMG scarey stuff!!
> ...


Six months is no time at all to get into the 'swing' of a new life - 3 years is a much better time scale - by then you have a new job, a new home, new friends and social life - this will give you a better idea if you like it or not.
Good luck


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

MandyB said:


> Six months is no time at all to get into the 'swing' of a new life - 3 years is a much better time scale - by then you have a new job, a new home, new friends and social life - this will give you a better idea if you like it or not.
> Good luck


thanx Mandy B...
I lived there for 4 years and couldnt decide if thats where i wanted to finish my days or not!!...Im hoping 6months will jolt something...either i will hate it or love it...instead of just being somewhere in the middle LOL. i dont want to just stay in canada cause its easier and make do...Hopefully when the 6 months is up, i might be clearer. Being comfortable and happy is more important to me then just thinking job prospects, weather and lifestyle.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*OK*



jen45 said:


> thanx Mandy B...
> I lived there for 4 years and couldnt decide if thats where i wanted to finish my days or not!!...Im hoping 6months will jolt something...either i will hate it or love it...instead of just being somewhere in the middle LOL. i dont want to just stay in canada cause its easier and make do...Hopefully when the 6 months is up, i might be clearer. Being comfortable and happy is more important to me then just thinking job prospects, weather and lifestyle.


I have the same thoughts about 'ending my time here' but where would be a good place in all honesty? It's what you make it - so good luck to you. Where are you settling over here? I am near Edmonton.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*good luck*



MandyB said:


> I have the same thoughts about 'ending my time here' but where would be a good place in all honesty? It's what you make it - so good luck to you. Where are you settling over here? I am near Edmonton.


Good luck Jen, hope everything turnes out well for you. We land April 3rd, just trying to put my life into boxes for the goods to follow list. Its a bit like how long is a piece of string. Going to overestimate.
Just hope we get a nice immigration person when we arrive.
Keep in touch, I would love to know how you get on.
Take care
Barbara:


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Exciting times, Mark & Jen! I think you're heading to Ontario (?) and I send you all sorts of good wishes for your arrival and settlement. Just remember that if it doesn't "float your boat" in the area you are, it's a huge country (as you know) and many other locations that might tick those boxes!  

Wishing you a smooth flight, a hassle free customs experience and a wonderful new beginning!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well yes we are going to Ontario, back to where we were 3 years ago in London Ontario, we are both dual citizens so no bother at customs and no need to see immigration, we should just land, get off the plane, go through customs, get our luggage and then off we go, no hassles to be expected. Best of luck to you BarbareE when you land on the 3rd hope all goes well when you arrive, i believe it was nova scotia if i remember correctly, thanx to all for the good wishes and we will keep you informed on how the move goes. cheers for now


----------

